# February Photo Contest



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Haylie and new puppy Abby bonded right away. They were best friends. This pic is when we were camping in NH.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Awww, what a loving theme! Can't wait to see all of the fabulous entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember all pics of loving goldens AND goldens celebrating Valentines are eligible, there doesn't have to be a young puppy in the shot. 
Hoping to see lots of entries!!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Puppy Dudley loving mom


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

A little love in the backseat


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

Repost but still cute pic of our puppies shortly after we brought them home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the entries, great Theme Otter!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey with her BFF Pudsie.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

A boy and his pup


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala and her very best friend Sam. Definitely lots of love between them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such cute photos, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Dogmom77 (Jan 31, 2017)

Rudy and Zoey










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, look at all the wonderful photos!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

These pictures are not entries of course, just for fun.
*Puppy Love*


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

My former neighbor getting serious puppy love


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So many amazing photos this month! What a great theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Otter for sharing those photos. They are fabulous!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter has chosen a sweet theme for the February Photo Contest: Valentines and Puppy Love.
There are lots of photo ops for this theme!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 20th.

Let's keep those entry photos coming!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here, I hope we get more photo entries.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla and Jonah holding paws for Valentine's Day


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

All of these photos warm the heart!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

On our walk Aidan met Skye and it was instant❤ ?


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

While Leo does not have a little brother (yet) he gets ALL the puppy love for himself from us. Here is a week after we got him. time flies!! Poor puppy was getting smooshed with love haha


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mde13004 said:


> While Leo does not have a little brother (yet) he gets ALL the puppy love for himself from us. Here is a week after we got him. time flies!! Poor puppy was getting smooshed with love haha


Leo looks so cute!


----------



## RMather (Jan 4, 2010)

Valentine sweetness! That’s our Rory.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

RMather said:


> View attachment 869784
> 
> Valentine sweetness! That’s our Rory.
> View attachment 869784


Oh my....he's got my heart ❤


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So many amazingly cute photos! Please keep them coming!


----------



## MustLoveDogs&Cats (Dec 15, 2019)

I love to explore and play in the woods, in the dirt, in the mud, puddles and ponds. Oh, and eat lots of sticks!!! Everyday ? Preferably with lots of friends?❤?


----------



## Malcolm's Mom (Jul 14, 2012)

Our Golden, Hamish, and his "brother from another mother," Fergus.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter resting his chin on his much loved litter mater sister, KayCee.


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

Cody and his sisters Daisy and Carly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these Valentine and Puppy Love photos are so sweet. Hope we get more!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all these lovely Golden photos!.


----------



## BearandGirls (Oct 13, 2019)

The girls adoring big brother.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Those cute puppy love pics are awesome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BearandGirls said:


> The girls adoring big brother.
> View attachment 869870



Awww.......


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a bunch of uplifting pictures! Hope there are many more to come!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber and I getting some hugs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos are so good in this month's contest, Valentines and Puppy Love. There's plenty of time to enter you golden's pic before the 20th.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

An old one of Barnaby with the Bear he bought me for Mother's Day (it has I love you mum on its paw)!!


----------



## MsDoolittle (Feb 9, 2020)

My sweet Sophie. Forever in my heart. Miss you baby.


----------



## MsDoolittle (Feb 9, 2020)

Soon to be our new Golden. Her name is Catie and she comes home February 21st.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Marla and Jonah holding paws for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 869712


Virtual ,long distance love became a serious relationahip


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder on Valentine's Day to share a wonderful photo of your golden in this months contest.
Otter has chosen a sweet theme for the February Photo Contest: Valentines and Puppy Love.
There are lots of photo ops for this theme!

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 20th.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well ,no time this year for a photo since I have multiple Valentines ? ....However,eccomi The JJ,Jerry ;the Player as some previous members remember.After a wrong adoption,he'll break more hearts in San Francisco via TrueLove Rescue???


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow that is one bright pooch! Loving the entries for this theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a few days left to share photo of your golden in this months contest, Valentines and Puppy Love.

Entries will be accepted until Thursday, February 20th.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster, bringing me a rose.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The February Photo Contest Valentines and Puppy Love 
will close on Thursday, February 20th.
Share your pic soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only 1 day left to share a photo in the February Photo Contest,
Valentines and Puppy Love Pics


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed, please go cast your votes in the poll.


----------

